# Twitch..?



## Mr. Wood (Aug 3, 2013)

My dwarf gourami has developed a a slight twitch... I just got him the other day and after acclimating him for about an hour I introduced him to the tank and his fellow fish.. He eats and socializes well. Now two days later after doing a water and filter media change ( seachem Purigen ) I notice that every once in a while he has developed a slight twitch... My parameters have remained unchanged it a test strip comparison... Any advice???


----------



## Jenniferinfl (May 3, 2013)

Hopefully it's nothing, but, often flashing is associated with ich and other external parasites.


----------



## Mr. Wood (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the help!! I have used aquarium salt in the past to treat ich (on my three tetras. At that time I did see some noticeable white specks beginning to develop. However now there are no visual signs (white specks) on the gourami.. Should I still dose with the salt as a precautionary?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd skip the salt for now unless you really think it is a skin parasite.Unfortunately dwarf gouramis have a real problem with bacterial infections all on there own.Search "dwarf gourami disease" and you'll see.I'll guess on average(today) less than 50% of them survive after being purchased.It's a shame but the Asian fish farms (where most come from) are more concerned with quanity instead of quality.


----------

